# microchip



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 16, 2009)

Last month my Vets hospital put on a senior pet day. They had all kinds of stuff going on, professionals giving lectures and some booths, interesting stuff. I filled out a 'coupon' with my name and address that I had downloaded from the website...So I won a free microchip. Now Big Bubba is trustworthy and just goes into the back yard and eats some grass so he can come into the house and puke on my carpet. He never leaves the back yard. Lil Roxie is a totally inside rescued kitty who was really mistreated and is scared to death of anything. She is a ditz who can't be trusted outside. So a microchip would be wasted on Bubba, and Roxie can't go outside so Thursday we are going to microchip Bob. I think of all my animals Bob is the one who could get lost. Most of my neighbors don't know I have any tortoises and only my very next door neighbors know about Bob. I worry about Bob being stolen then when they see how much trouble he is they'll dump him off somewhere. So a microchip might help in that situation....my back yard is visible from the street, so somebody could see Bob one day and take him on the spur of the moment...I think he needs to be chipped...any opinions on the subject?
For those that don't know Bob is a 15 year old almost 100 pound Sulcata.


----------



## bettinge (Jun 16, 2009)

What defines a "Senior Pet"? A dog at 15 would be senior! A tort, Bob, at 15 is still young.


----------



## spring pace (Jun 16, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> Last month my Vets hospital put on a senior pet day. They had all kinds of stuff going on, professionals giving lectures and some booths, interesting stuff. I filled out a 'coupon' with my name and address that I had downloaded from the website...So I won a free microchip. Now Big Bubba is trustworthy and just goes into the back yard and eats some grass so he can come into the house and puke on my carpet. He never leaves the back yard. Lil Roxie is a totally inside rescued kitty who was really mistreated and is scared to death of anything. She is a ditz who can't be trusted outside. So a microchip would be wasted on Bubba, and Roxie can't go outside so Thursday we are going to microchip Bob. I think of all my animals Bob is the one who could get lost. Most of my neighbors don't know I have any tortoises and only my very next door neighbors know about Bob. I worry about Bob being stolen then when they see how much trouble he is they'll dump him off somewhere. So a microchip might help in that situation....my back yard is visible from the street, so somebody could see Bob one day and take him on the spur of the moment...I think he needs to be chipped...any opinions on the subject?
> For those that don't know Bob is a 15 year old almost 100 pound Sulcata.



hi maggie, id also epoxy a name tag on bob. i have a kind of license plate on galileos "bumper" its a red metal heart w/ his name, my name and our phone number. i guess the tag the microchip comes w/ would work just as well. whod think to check for a microchip in a tort? that wouldnt be my first thought. spring

hi maggie, id also epoxy a name tag on bob. i have a kind of license plate on galileos "bumper" its a red metal heart w/ his name, my name and our phone number. i guess the tag the microchip comes w/ would work just as well. whod think to check for a microchip in a tort? that wouldnt be my first thought. spring


----------



## bettinge (Jun 16, 2009)

Spring....Do you have a photo of the tort license plate? Sounds cool.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 16, 2009)

bettinge said:


> What defines a "Senior Pet"? A dog at 15 would be senior! A tort, Bob, at 15 is still young.



My cat Big Bubba is my senior pet. Nobody said Bob was a senior. It was just a senior pet day that I won the microchip and I can use it for any of my animals...



spring pace said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > Last month my Vets hospital put on a senior pet day. They had all kinds of stuff going on, professionals giving lectures and some booths, interesting stuff. I filled out a 'coupon' with my name and address that I had downloaded from the website...So I won a free microchip. Now Big Bubba is trustworthy and just goes into the back yard and eats some grass so he can come into the house and puke on my carpet. He never leaves the back yard. Lil Roxie is a totally inside rescued kitty who was really mistreated and is scared to death of anything. She is a ditz who can't be trusted outside. So a microchip would be wasted on Bubba, and Roxie can't go outside so Thursday we are going to microchip Bob. I think of all my animals Bob is the one who could get lost. Most of my neighbors don't know I have any tortoises and only my very next door neighbors know about Bob. I worry about Bob being stolen then when they see how much trouble he is they'll dump him off somewhere. So a microchip might help in that situation....my back yard is visible from the street, so somebody could see Bob one day and take him on the spur of the moment...I think he needs to be chipped...any opinions on the subject?
> ...




If someone found him and were responsible people they would turn him over to their Vet or the local ASPCA then those people would scan him...wouldn't they?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 16, 2009)

spring pace said:


> hi maggie, id also epoxy a name tag on bob. i have a kind of license plate on galileos "bumper" its a red metal heart w/ his name, my name and our phone number. i guess the tag the microchip comes w/ would work just as well. whod think to check for a microchip in a tort? that wouldnt be my first thought. spring
> 
> hi maggie, id also epoxy a name tag on bob. i have a kind of license plate on galileos "bumper" its a red metal heart w/ his name, my name and our phone number. i guess the tag the microchip comes w/ would work just as well. whod think to check for a microchip in a tort? that wouldnt be my first thought. spring





LOL!! Spring: you can't blame that double post on YAHOO this time 

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 16, 2009)

She'll figure it out. I had you in person to show me...I'm trying to give Spring advice email, and I know I leave out steps...it's prolly my fault she's stumbling around....


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 16, 2009)

Great ideas!


----------



## Laura (Jun 16, 2009)

A microchip would help if he was stolen and found and you had to ID him as yours. although you have a lot of pictures too. 
I would not think of scanning a tort that was found.. and i work for animal control! DAMN good point!
where do they chip them ? Front leg? Would a scanner read thru the shell if it s closed up? 
Chips are a good piece of mind to have. you never know when something may scare a dog or cat out of the yard or somsone comes along and takes them.. great back up for ID tags.


----------



## Stazz (Jun 16, 2009)

Maggie I think a microchip for Bob would be awesome !!! But I'm not sure how it all works, and I'm not sure if someone would think to scan a torty, especially one as big as Bob. Maybe there is a way to put something on Bob, "I am microchipped" sticker or something, so authorities would know to scan him


----------



## dmmj (Jun 16, 2009)

I personally don't trust microcipping mainly because I have been hearing reports of cancer at the injectioc sites, sorry no data to back it up, someone at my turtle club epoxyed one of those little car key finder thingies to his shell, so whenever he needs to find him he just presses the button and he can follow the sounds.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Maggie I think having Bob chipped is a good idea. It does give peice of mind and I have both my dogs chipped in the case of an earthquake or disaster they do scan them. One of my pups have been chipped twice. There is never any insurance that the person finding or stealing a pet will take them to a vet or SPCA for a scan but their is always a chance. and it is a good way to ID your animal in the case that somebody takes it and said its theirs. Something afixed to the shell can always be taken off but a chip stay.
I have heard rumors that the chips can cause cancer but then I have heard that drinking milk does to as does breathing air. I have had no difficulties with my pups and they have been chipped for years.


----------



## Isa (Jun 17, 2009)

Good idea Maggie,
That way, you will have a chance to find Bob if something happen.
I am a bit curious, where do they put the chip and How does it work?


----------

